# Accu-Link Adjustable Link V-Belts (from Harbor Frei



## lew

Thanks for the review. I agree, this type of belt really helped my table saw by reducing vibration.

Lew


----------



## Sawkerf

I put a Fenner (red) link belt on the Craftsman TS I used to have as part of an serious teardown and overaul. That belt and machined pulleys almost let it pass the nickel test.


----------



## woodzy

Noted. Nice review.
I'm thinking of one of these for my lathe. It's an older model and needs a new belt … amongst other things. 
Your recent shop upgrades are giving me an itch that needs scratching. thanks  (for the motivation)


----------



## ajosephg

I also put a (red) link belt on my contractor saw when the original v-belt was nearing its end of life. Made a big difference, and it does pass the nickel test.


----------



## GregD

I put the red verson on my previous table saw quite a few years ago. It worked well.

I put this green version on my drill press when one of the original belts failed. I think it works just as well as the red version. But, as you say, the green version is only a bit cheaper than the red.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks for the review. good to know the options out there. still somewhat expensive at $25.00

I think you didn't notice a day and night difference because your v belt was still somewhat OK and did not have a memory bump into it. this is the only benefit of this link belt over OEM belts - the fact that they will not develop a memory bump.

with that in mind, good quality belts like the gator v belts (example) also will not develop memory bumps and are as smooth if not smoother than the link belts, and are $8 per belt (to compare with the $25 price mark of the link belt).

just know your options. there are others as well.


----------



## Dusty56

I had excellent results on my Grizzly band saw using this brand of belt. 
I used the HF 20% off coupon to ease the pain a little : )


----------



## Dusty56

Grizzly G1538 before and after HF link belt installation.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Now THAT was worth it ! Great before and after, Dusty56.


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you , David ….
I sold the saw a week later and the new owner couldn't believe how smooth it ran , "for a Grizzly" , as he put it. 
He said that he was prepared to try to talk me down on the price , until he saw it in action : )
I should have asked for more !! LOL


----------



## b2rtch

How much tension do put on these belts?


----------



## Dusty56

*Bert *, the machines that I have used mine on so far , just have the weight of the motors tensioning the belts.
Seems to be enough as no slipping has occurred so far . I haven't tried one on a drill press , so I have no answer for that application : )


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

On the band saw, I just pried it hand tight with a pry stick, tightened one bolt, checked to find about 1/4" play, and finally tightened all the other bolts.


----------



## MitchBigglesworth

Are these belts directional?


----------



## b2rtch

Be careful as you buy them. 
I bought two sets at the same time. I
noticed later that one set was made in USA and the other in Italy. 
The links are slightly different in size and material.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/29941#comments

I read that these belts are directional and that they are marked with an arrow. 
I never was able to find the arrow on the belts that I bought.


----------



## MitchBigglesworth

Thanks, Bert. The belt I bought is made in Italy.


----------



## b2rtch

MitchBigglesworth, were you able to see the arrows?


----------



## MitchBigglesworth

No arrows on the my belt. I did install it this evening, and I must say - the results were remarkable. I am a skeptic, and the things folks have posted about the efficacy of the accu-link belt are accurate. I am working to put together a before/after video to share with the members here on LumberJocks. More to come.

-Mitch


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you Mitch


----------



## william9475

I wrote about the Fenner and Accu belt but cant find it to follow up so i will add it here. i have both on 10in table saws, i perfer the Fenner because it hasnt streched as much and is quiter in my opinion. The Accu belt rides way to far up in the pulleys for my liking, The Fenner seats in the groove nicely. Price wise i gave 39.00 for 5ft of Fenner and 27.00 for 4ft of Accu link, if i have to buy again it will be a Fenner. Thanks


----------



## b2rtch

Years ago when I bought these belts from HF and I wrote that I installed them on my Delta table saw and on my 8 inches joiner, someone wrote that this was a mistake as these belts would never hold. 
Well, many years later I never touched them and I never had an issue.
Excellent belts.


----------



## rbrjr1

MODS - 3 messages flagged for SPAM

But I also wanted to comment that I purchased the Green link belts on Ebay for about $5.35/ LF plus a couple bucks for shipping. Purchase by the foot to any length.


----------

